# Big Island -- Priceline auto prices for summer



## Cathyb (Feb 25, 2010)

Was curious if any Tuggers have been successful getting good Priceline prices for summer months in Big Island?   I have been turned down three times; but I am cheap      I hold a 'regular' Budget compact reservation for July for $238.18 (taxes and fees) for 8 days. 

With Priceline I have been turned down at $16.


----------



## cgeidl (Feb 26, 2010)

*Try Orbitz*

As you don't give the dates your question is difficult to answer.Have you looked at Priceline successful bidding sites

Look at Orbitz, knock 20% off for your Priceline bid and be happy if this works.If not raise your bid $2 per day and try another size car.Don't think this has ever failed for e .I know I did not get the cheapest bid but it is done and I can get on with other matters.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a mid-size for the Big Island in 2008 for $20 a day on Priceline.  I don't remember what the total ended up.  I think rental prices have gone up in the meantime, though.  

I prefer a compact because that's what I drive at home, but sometimes you can get a larger car for less money because people are now looking for smaller vehicles because of gas prices.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 26, 2010)

*Traveling July 9-16*



Cathyb said:


> Was curious if any Tuggers have been successful getting good Priceline prices for summer months in Big Island?   I have been turned down three times; but I am cheap      I hold a 'regular' Budget compact reservation for July for $238.18 (taxes and fees) for 8 days.
> 
> With Priceline I have been turned down at $16.



My travel dates are July 9-16 but we are taking the overnight to LAX so I have to pay for 8 days as we are keeping the car until late in the day.


----------



## fly2sun (Mar 21, 2010)

*Priceline Big Island*

Here on the Big Island now.  3/11 through 3/25 Through Hertz (on Priceline) got a Full size car for 2 weeks $17 per day


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2010)

Cathy, I just checked Costco.com.  Alamo shows a compact rental from noon 7/9 to noon 7/17 out the door for $200.  I chose the 5 day discount coupon on the Costco site.  

Dave


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got a Budget rental through Costco for $181 a week total charges. I have been very upset with the high cost for the summer rentals, and PS, I am looking for PHX too in May and they are so much worse!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> PS, I am looking for PHX too in May and they are so much worse!



I've heard if you can rent from a site away from the PHX airport you can do a lot better.

Dave


----------



## Stressy (Mar 22, 2010)

I booked midsize through Hotwire for 14.95 per day on the BI...in June....AND I just found out it's right around the time for Ironman...feeling pretty lucky about now.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 22, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I've heard if you can rent from a site away from the PHX airport you can do a lot better.
> 
> Dave


Good idea, now we just have to figure out how to get off site


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 22, 2010)

*wow*



BMWguynw said:


> Cathy, I just checked Costco.com.  Alamo shows a compact rental from noon 7/9 to noon 7/17 out the door for $200.  I chose the 5 day discount coupon on the Costco site.
> 
> Dave



holy mackeral!  I hope I am not too late!  Mahalo Dave!!!!!


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 22, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> holy mackeral!  I hope I am not too late!  Mahalo Dave!!!!!



Glad to be of service.  Hope you found something that worked for you.  

Dave


----------



## David10225 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just priced Hotwire for a trip I am taking week before July4th to Oahu.  Budget website with my USAA discount  223.97 for a week in an impala type car.  Hotwire - same type car (you don't pick the rental company)  $141.05.  Or course you pay in advance with no chance for a refund ...but since I have 4000 dollars of airline tickets tied up, I'm sure I'm going..dead or alive...!


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 22, 2010)

Not summertime, but for the 23rd of April to the 7th of May (2 full weeks)---mid-size car---Mazda 6 or similar---$258.79 all-in (total price including all taxes and fees) from Hotwire.

That's less than $130 per week.  "Think" I got a good deal !!!

Tony


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2010)

*Tony - question*



teepeeca said:


> Not summertime, but for the 23rd of April to the 7th of May (2 full weeks)---mid-size car---Mazda 6 or similar---$258.79 all-in (total price including all taxes and fees) from Hotwire.
> 
> That's less than $130 per week.  "Think" I got a good deal !!!
> 
> Tony



You did great Tony!  Am I correct that on Hotwire you commit money upfront (like Priceline)?  No cancelling if prices go down?


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 25, 2010)

*Cathyb*

You are locked into the contract, but (I believe) that you are not charged for the car until you check-in.  A "caveat".  If you do NOT check-in on the contract day, or within the 24 hour period after your pick-up time, your credit card will be charged.

Hotwire does have one good feature.  If you trip/flight is delayed, and you can prove it, and you inform Hotwire of that fact within the pickup time +24 hours, you can "reschedule" your pickup date/time, BUT, have to pay the current Hotwire price.

I found that out, when my flight to O'ahu was delayed, and called the car rental agency to inform them that I would be over a day late in picking up the car.

Hope this info helps you.

Tony


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 11, 2010)

Hotwire just sent me an email about great car rental prices for Big Island for May starting at 10.95 for economy.

HOpe this helps someone :whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 11, 2010)

I booked through Hotwire back on 1/24/10 and got a full sized car for a week (4/23-4/30) for $135.13 total (prepaid).


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 11, 2010)

*They aren't competitive for July*



scrapngen said:


> Hotwire just sent me an email about great car rental prices for Big Island for May starting at 10.95 for economy.
> 
> HOpe this helps someone :whoopie:



Thank you for the info, I immediately went and checked; however for July 9-16 their Compact price was over $210/week (tax and fees incl ).


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 12, 2010)

Cathyb said:


> Thank you for the info, I immediately went and checked; however for July 9-16 their Compact price was over $210/week (tax and fees incl ).



Sorry, Cathy, I thought you were looking for May for some reason...
Maybe since May just went down - you'll see a good rate in June show up for July? Here's keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## SoCal NSX (Apr 12, 2010)

the TRICK to priceline is to wait til about a week or two before you arrive to "name your own price"..I've gotten cars for as low as $10 per day using that method...They would rather rent them for $10 a day then get nothing...


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm updating this to see what people have found so far for June and July.  I still found Costco with the coupon is the best.

Who else will be in Kona then?


----------

